# Hello from Provo Utah



## the_alien_thing (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm really glad I found this forum. I'm a jazz pianist and composer from northern California attending school at Utah Valley University in the commercial music program.

I've played piano since I was 7 and have been writing songs since I was 11 years old, but I had always been interested in making music for movies and especially video games.

I don't necessarily want to be the next Hans Zimmer etc., but I just want to make the kind of music that inspired and shaped me as a kid and to be able to provide for my family.

Anyway, I'm glad to be here! I hope we can all get the help we need here.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 28, 2016)

That's exactly what we need, man... some Epic Jazz! Maybe you can provide a whole new meaning to the expression, "Big Band." Welcome aboard, mate!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm here in Utah myself! Great to meet you!


----------

